# Crewed for the second time



## Nancyleeny (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi all,
Wanted to share our second experience crewing. This time, we crewed at the school in Colchester, VT, where we took our 101 course. The owner is a wonderful woman, and she set up the teams. This is Vermont, as opposed to our first time in NY with the screaming captain, so everyone is very nice and polite. We were racing on Solings, the boat we learned on. 

My poor captain, Evan, got his friend, who was a total newbie, and me. His friend didn't even know to uncleat one side of the jib to pull in the other, but he was mechanical, so he got the hang of the spinnaker gybe really well. I had just finished a class at the school on the spinnaker, so I was able to set it up, gybe it once, and pull it down every time. I also flew it a bit, but the captain was very good, and was piloting the boat and flying the spinnaker at the same time!! He was talented, calm and fun.

We made a few mistakes, but nothing serious, and we came in second out of six boats, which was amazing considering who he had to work with!! But it was a lot of fun!! Much more relaxing than with the Screamer. I actually could hear what this captain was telling me and I was able to think - one time, something was stuck, I can't even remember now, but because he wasn't screaming at me, I was able to look at the situation, see where it was hung up, and resolve it. 

My husband was also with a terrific captain, this guy spent more time teaching my husband rather than racing, so my husband had a great experience also. I'm really glad we went!! We are planning on going again in two weeks, and because we both did OK, I don't think the captains will dread having us on their boats!! 

I like racing!!!
Nancy


----------



## dstoger94 (Aug 13, 2014)

That's great story, I've wanted to crew for a while now too. You don't haven to remember what school you had the Screamer at do you, as I live in NY, i'd obviously like to stay away from him.


----------



## Nancyleeny (Jun 2, 2014)

dstoger94 said:


> That's great story, I've wanted to crew for a while now too. You don't haven to remember what school you had the Screamer at do you, as I live in NY, i'd obviously like to stay away from him.


I just found this old thread and unanswered question!! It was at a very hoity-toity, very old sailing club on Lake George who needed crew...we've never gone back again! In addition to the Screamer, the other captains and crew took it very seriously and were pretty rude to each other and angry when they lost. Where we sail now, there's lots of lighthearted teasing and it's a whole different tone! 
Nancy


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Always found it interesting the longer the race, the more effort in prep, and the greater the skill level the less screaming, rude behavior and out of control ego there is.
Maybe if your life depends on the other persons actions you know enough to be polite. Maybe if your going to be stuck with them for days you know enough to be polite. Maybe if the crew has spent days and days together practicing and prepping toward a common goal you won't blow it by being rude as this destroys focus. 
Enjoyed PHRF racing but loved ocean racing for that reason. No yelling ever. Wife's cousin is a world class J world racer. She says she won't crew a boat if any one yells for any reason other than ambient noise. 

Keep calm- sail on.


----------



## Nancyleeny (Jun 2, 2014)

outbound said:


> Always found it interesting the longer the race, the more effort in prep, and the greater the skill level the less screaming, rude behavior and out of control ego there is.
> Maybe if your life depends on the other persons actions you know enough to be polite. Maybe if your going to be stuck with them for days you know enough to be polite. Maybe if the crew has spent days and days together practicing and prepping toward a common goal you won't blow it by being rude as this destroys focus.
> Enjoyed PHRF racing but loved ocean racing for that reason. No yelling ever. Wife's cousin is a world class J world racer. She says she won't crew a boat if any one yells for any reason other than ambient noise.
> 
> Keep calm- sail on.


My husband and I were talking about this today - even if your reading knows what they are doing, why would you yell orders? No one responds well to being yelled at.

And yelling at complete novices? It's like yelling louder at someone who doesn't speak your language! It doesn't help them understand you, and can really get them upset! Makes no sense,


----------



## newt (Mar 15, 2008)

Nancy I hope you make the transition to cruising. A whole lot more fun, and the scenery is always different.


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

Nancyleeny said:


> No one responds well to being yelled at.


I find yelling can actually lead to putting someone in danger due to being overly stressed. The only time a loud voice should be used is when there is imminent danger.


----------



## CaptAwesome (Dec 22, 2016)

I enjoyed reading this, thanks. I've been cruising for years, and hope to crew for the first time this coming January, so I'm reading all I can about it to learn as much as I can while still on dry land. Thanks for your story, and if you have any advice for me (someone who knows how to sail, but is new to racing), I'm all ears...


----------

